# Dirtbag Clothing?



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Just curious if any of you are familiar with Dirtbag and Doug Canning? I wanted to know what you think of the marketing tactics used when he first got started and just overall thoughts about Dirtbag and/or its marketing methods. 

For those that don't know the story, here is a link to an article about Doug and Dirtbag on PowerHomeBiz.com.


----------



## raakmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Word of mouth, street/guerilla marketing seems to be their thing. Skateboarders and surfers have a very niche market and according to trend research companies this summer is going to be big on surf/skate clothing. 

Dirtbag Clothing is using bands to promote their lines which is great. Up comming bands have a very loyal customer base and they will buy anything that band supports.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't agree with collecting emails from websites and spamming businesses, but if you're at tradeshows where buyers give out that information to learn about new lines, it might be more appropriate.

That's a good way to get kicked off your ISP and host if you spam someone that really doesn't want your email (no matter how "targeted" it is). He may have gotten lucky with that part of his marketing, or I may be reading his method for collecting emails wrong.

But you definitely have to be creative and persistant to get your brand out there!


----------

